# 60 for 50



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah the double nickle gets ya a lot of MPG s ..

Cool .


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice...good to know that the MPG's stay even with 150,000+ miles...


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

mkohan said:


> Nice...good to know that the MPG's stay even with 150,000+ miles...


It's just getting broken in.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

chevrasaki said:


> It's just getting broken in.


Yeah - don't wear that thing out before you trade it in.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

wow.. just wow.

The best I have gotten is 34. 

Nothing is flat around here...and lots of other cars mean a steady 65-70mph cruise control on the highway doesn't last long, in the least congested hours, plus its rarely flat anyways.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Yeah - don't wear that thing out before you trade it in.


I'm never trading this one. When I retire it from daily driving duties, it will remain in the fleet. I've never liked a car more. I also have no immediate plans to retire it from daily driving duties.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

razercruze15 said:


> wow.. just wow.
> 
> The best I have gotten is 34.
> 
> Nothing is flat around here...and lots of other cars mean a steady 65-70mph cruise control on the highway doesn't last long, in the least congested hours, plus its rarely flat anyways.


That was with the cruise set at 62 or 63.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Last tank was a whole 32.44 - but we also had our 25 minute all-city commute home turn into a god-awful 1.75 hour drive through a snowstorm on unprepped roads. So probably 75% of that time was spent idling, and my wife managed to get the car stuck for about 10 minutes (I was driving the Cav home at the same time, and she turned down a side street for absolutely no reason). So it's pretty clear fuel economy took an insane hit here.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice, I never see MPG that high unless I stick close to the speed limit on the slower stretches of highway.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Diesel have you changed your timing belt yet? lol


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Diesel have you changed your timing belt yet?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Congrats Diesel on over 60 mpg. My 50 mile best is 57 something and my engine isn't even close to broken in yet. My observations so far is warmer weather seems to help the fuel econ a lot. I am just amazed at the distance I can drive on a full tank of fuel, this weekend I drove to Chicago and back, had 521 miles and used 11.25 gal of fuel and was just at 1/2 on the gauge and I could have gone way over 800 miles no problem, probably many more. I love the car, my only issue is the seats. I see myself driving this car a lot and enjoying it.

Oh and at 1.59 a gallon and $18 to fill that was like 3.45 cents/mile which is incredible.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BU54 said:


> Diesel have you changed your timing belt yet?


I was forced to at 145K by whining tensioner or something. It didn't break or anything, just made a whining noise that I thought would probably be in my best interest to address. Otherwise, I would probably still be running the original!


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

THESE LITTLE CARS ARE AMAZING. Almost to 100,000 miles on mine and its not much different now for mileage than when younger.. I got my very best scores between 16,000 and 24,000 miles but still manage to come close every so often..My best numbers also come with the cruise set around 62 mph


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

diesel said:


> After all these miles... on snow tires... with winter fuel....
> 
> View attachment 183249


Tail wind??


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

brian v said:


> Yeah the double nickle gets ya a lot of MPG s ..
> 
> Cool .


Agreed.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

diesel said:


> I was forced to at 145K by whining tensioner or something. It didn't break or anything, just made a whining noise that I thought would probably be in my best interest to address. Otherwise, I would probably still be running the original!


OK, your luck is a lot better than mine. lol


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> Tail wind??


Going East on PA Turnpike at 62-63 MPH. Either no wind or slight tailwind.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

In metric speak.... 3.8 L/100Km, over 100Km of travel, that is very impressive.

All Hail Diesel.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

The problem is, if I run st 62-63 mph, I am getting run over by the majority going 70-75 MPH. 
@diesel , what kind of tire pressure are you running??


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GlennGlenn said:


> The problem is, if I run st 62-63 mph, I am getting run over by the majority going 70-75 MPH.
> @*diesel* , what kind of tire pressure are you running??


Yeah, i had that problem too a little bit, but it was early and there wasn't a whole lot of traffic. I only did it for that 50 miles then picked it back up to 72-73. I tend to run the tires around 40 psi or so.


----------

